# Thursday Report



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I tried to get out at dark but on the way I got side swiped by a car. After all the crash report crap i got to my hunting grounds at 7. Got my limit in 2 hours and was out of the water by 9:15. Fish were deep and plentiful...about 6-8' and with a 10' gig it was a challenge....had to lay on my belly to reach them. They ranged from 13" to 19".


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Nice...all by yourself? I am not trying to get your spots, but were you at the mouth of the river or down along the island?

Thanks and good job


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I was around Coast Guard station near Destin pass. There are some submerged rock piles in about 6' of water that hold em well most of the year. I'm usually always solo...yet to find a gigging buddy.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

if you need a gigging buddy hit me up im down for it and we can split fuel costs if you like


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Way to go Flnz!!! How bad is your truck damaged? I hope its no too bad.

Deadeye


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

deadeyedave said:


> Way to go Flnz!!! How bad is your truck damaged? I hope its no too bad.
> 
> Deadeye


 Truck was not too bad...scrapes on the front fender and door but no dents. The Honda Accord the hit me did'nt fair well...my front (steel) bumper ripped his rear (plastic) bumper nearly off and caved in his rear fender. Gotta love American Steel.


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

What type of lighting system do you have to see 6' deep, that's deep gigging.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice table of flounders.Thanks for the post.i would take a 19"any day.Gene


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Bromley said:


> What type of lighting system do you have to see 6' deep, that's deep gigging.


I run 2 150w HPS lights with a Honda generator. The way my lights are mounted..I can point them straight down and see well past 6' in clear waters.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

think we saw you by the cgs that one night we were trying new grounds (wade) way west of you with negative results....got a couple over the east side by the pass tough...gigging that deep puts gigging in a whole diff. perspective...awesome job. Thanks for the report


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I don't normally gig that deep...but could'nt find any along the shorelines that night. Yes gigging that deep is different...aiming and judging the size of the fish is tougher. Hard to get head shots...I just aim for the gill plate and hope for the best. Few were laying on a flat rocks...had to stick them then slide them off the rock to the sand and ram the gig through.


----------

